# Bad News for NY Fluke Fishermen!



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Per Bill Donovan, President/Publisher of "The New Jersey Angler", New York anglers will be facing some serious fluke cutbacks. 

Some of the fluke options being considered for New York in 2004:


17" 7 fish 07/15 - 09/06
17" 1 fish 05/01 - 08/13
17.5" 7 fish 05/01 - 08/13
17.5" 7 fish 06/20 - 09/06
17.5" 3 fish 06/10 - 09/06
18" 7 fish 05/01 - 08/31 
18" 4 fish 05/15 - 09/12
18" 3 Fish 05/01 - 09/15
18.5" 7 fish open

For the full story pick up the March 2004 issue.


----------

